# What to do in thsi situation



## Treeguy112 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## old CB (May 29, 2020)

That's a barber chair.

What to do?

Learn from it.


----------



## lone wolf (May 29, 2020)

Treeguy112 said:


> View attachment 831692


Cut it with a motorized Pole Saw .


----------



## Brent Nowell (May 29, 2020)

Look at the trees that it’s hung up on, which way is it gonna roll if you were to cut it?
Stand on the opposite side and slowly eat away at what’s left. It will quickly begin to move in the direction gravity is going to take it, assess from there.
That’s what I would do. I ain’t no expert tho...

one thing that I always do when a tree falls bad, is fix what I started. The last thing I want to do is walk away and it kills someone else


----------



## Mad Professor (May 29, 2020)

What no face cut?

A lb of black powder or tannerite.


----------



## old CB (May 29, 2020)

What I wrote this morning (about to head out to work) I see now that if someone else wrote that I'd think--What an a$$hole. I apologize for that, sorry to treeguy112. It wasn't my intent to be condescending.

What I did mean is that now that you've seen a barber-chair, let it be a learning experience. That tree was probably a "heavy leaner" in the direction you were felling, either that or you had way too much pull on it. Also, it does look like you had no face cut, or certainly not enough of one.

There are plenty of discussions on this site about barber chair--what causes it, how to prevent it, and so on. Be aware it can cause you serious grief or worse.

If the question of "what to do" means you want advice as to how to safely get it on the ground, there are essentially two ways to approach it. If you're pretty good about reading the forces involved in the situation--and this isn't easy, but can be done--you can nip away with your saw, being always ready to retreat quickly, until you get it on the ground. Unless you really know what you're doing, though, this can be hazardous, or at the least troublesome if you get your saw pinched.

The other way is to start at the top of the tree and remove parts, working your way toward the base. Same thing applies, especially as you get closer to the base--any one cut could let loose way more force than you expect. Go slow on any cut you're not sure of and see what the tree is telling you--in other words watch the kerf you're cutting to see is it opening quickly or wanting to close and pinch your bar.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## MountainHigh (May 29, 2020)

I don't see any notch cut at all in that photo... 

I would not advise any further felling or cleanup attempts in any way without *at very least,* spending some considerable time on Youtube watching *professional *felling techniques. Especially look for how to fell leaners with bore cuts. Thank your lucky stars this one didn't kill you.

* 11-S-14: Barber-Chair Tree Kills Logger *
by Rick Meyer

"In this incident, the timber cutter (deceased) used a common felling method in which the undercut notch was less than 45 degrees, and he completed the backcut from the outside of the tree working inward toward the hinge. The problem with this technique is that the small-angle notch closes up before the tree has fallen even halfway to the ground. This puts stress on the hinge and causes fiber pull, sometimes splitting the butt log or creating a dangerous barberchair. This common method also requires the timber cutter to continue standing at the tree and sawing through more of the hinge as the tree begins its fall, to keep the tree from rocking backward or stopping short of breaking.

*A safer method of felling is to create an open-faced undercut notch, 70 to 90 degrees; and then to bore through the tree to create the hinge first, working backward toward the outside of the tree from the direction of the hinge to complete the cut, using wedges if necessary. Using this open-faced method, as taught in The Game of Logging training program, would have prevented the tree from barber chairing; and even if the saw had run out of fuel, the uncut part of the tree would have held the tree in place and not caused it to fall prematurely.*"






11-S-14: Barber-Chair Tree Kills Logger


Safety Alert 11-S-14 A logging crew member was hand-felling a sawtimber-sized tree on a late fall afternoon in the Southeastern U.S. Safety Alert 11-S-14 BACKGROUND: A logging crew member was hand-felling a sawtimber-sized tree on a late fall afternoon in the Southeastern U.S. PERS...




forestresources.org


----------



## cuinrearview (May 29, 2020)

Something smells funny...


----------



## Brent Nowell (May 29, 2020)

MountainHigh said:


> I don't see any notch cut at all in that photo...
> 
> I would not advise any further felling or cleanup attempts in any way without *at very least,* spending some considerable time on Youtube watching *professional *felling techniques. Especially look for how to fell leaners with bore cuts. Thank your lucky stars this one didn't kill you.
> 
> ...


Post of the day!!!!!!


----------



## arathol (May 30, 2020)

old CB said:


> Go slow on any cut you're not sure of and see what the tree is telling you--in other words watch the kerf you're cutting to see is it opening quickly or wanting to close and pinch your bar.


Problem is his saw is stuck already half way through the tree.....you can just see the end of the bar sticking out from the "back cut"....
That bar is not going anywhere until the better part of the tree is removed. He needs to remove the powerhead, step away, then hire somebody who knows how do deal with hazardous trees to clean up that mess.....


----------



## Bearcreek (May 30, 2020)

Treeguy112 said:


> View attachment 831692


Judging from the tiny wedge sitting on the stump and the fact that that's a pig hickory, I think I can deduce what happened. I'm confused though about what appears to the the chain saw bar stuck in the notch side of the tree. Is that what that is, and if so, why is it there? Or is that an optical illusion?


----------



## John Ellison (May 30, 2020)

A tree can barberchair forwards or backwards. Possibly that one b.c. backwards.


----------



## arathol (May 30, 2020)

Bearcreek said:


> Judging from the tiny wedge sitting on the stump and the fact that that's a pig hickory, I think I can deduce what happened. I'm confused though about what appears to the the chain saw bar stuck in the notch side of the tree. Is that what that is, and if so, why is it there? Or is that an optical illusion?


Where that wedge came from and why the bar is stuck seems pretty clear. Why the wedge is on the stump, no idea.


----------



## Bearcreek (May 30, 2020)

arathol said:


> Where that wedge came from and why the bar is stuck seems pretty clear. Why the wedge is on the stump, no idea.





John Ellison said:


> A tree can barberchair forwards or backwards. Possibly that one b.c. backwards.


Seems like the wedge came from the side of the tree towards the woods. That tiny wedge didn't come from the camera side, unless maybe he cut a bunch of little slivers out and that's what was left (which is certainly possible). Why the bar is stuck on the woods side is what's a bit confusing to me. Can't imagine why somebody would be cutting on that side after a barber chair like that. Maybe he cut the camera side, tree fell and barberchaired, and then got the bar stuck that way in a misguided attempt to cut it loose? This is like some kind of tree guy detective game. Need to interview the perp.


----------



## Mad Professor (May 30, 2020)

arathol said:


> Problem is his saw is stuck already half way through the tree.....you can just see the end of the bar sticking out from the "back cut"....
> That bar is not going anywhere until the better part of the tree is removed. He needs to remove the powerhead, step away, then hire somebody who knows how do deal with hazardous trees to clean up that mess.....



Not clear to me that's a bar. And it's sure not a backcut


----------



## Mad Professor (May 30, 2020)

Middle/heart of tree is rotted, that contributed to the mess.

Should have had a few wraps of logging chain several feet above the felling cut.

Regardless I still don't see a face cut. Where the little wedge of wood came from? Or is that a splinter from the barber chair?


----------



## lone wolf (May 30, 2020)

Mad Professor said:


> Not clear to me that's a bar. And it's sure not a backcut


I was looking for a bar too and now I see a pole pruner stuck in it.


----------



## MountainHigh (May 30, 2020)

Bearcreek said:


> This is like some kind of tree guy detective game. Need to interview the perp.


_Maybe_, just _maybe_ he was trying to do a *back cut first on a heavy leaner but that is definitely* *not something one should try without considerable experience and instruction*. Video below is a very experienced Faller on Vancouver Island.

*Second half (starts at 6 minutes in) of this video: *
*WEDGING HARD LEANER OFF HOUSE*
*

Here's another one for the OP:*
*TREE FELLING LEANERS*
**


----------



## arathol (May 30, 2020)

Looks like a bar, doesn't look like a wedge of any sort....





Heres what I see with a bit of closer looking-
A small narrow face cut was made on the part of the tree that is not visible, trying to get the tree to fall to the left, away from the camera position. A deep back cut was made and the tree started to go over slowly, the face cut closed up, stopped the fall and the tree split somewhere along the line but didn't fall all the way. An attempt was made to re-establish a face cut so the tree would fall but that of course resulted in the bar being pinched. The small wedge on the stump, who knows, maybe just tossed there out of the way?


----------



## lone wolf (May 30, 2020)

arathol said:


> Looks like a bar, doesn't look like a wedge of any sort....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I see it thanks.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (May 30, 2020)

Post a picture of your saw on craigslist "stuck in the tree" and stipulate that the saw is half off for the person who removes it.


----------



## Woodanhor (May 30, 2020)

arathol said:


> Looks like a bar, doesn't look like a wedge of any sort....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im thinking about the same except that piece that some think is a wedge I think is a part of the rotten core sitting there still after tree fell imo


----------



## old CB (May 30, 2020)

Yeah someone pointed out the bar earlier here or I'd have never seen it. The "wedge" still means nothing to me, as it just looks like a chunk of wood that's nothing we expect to see just lying there.

"I'll take untrained tree-cutting for $300, Alex."


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 2, 2020)

old CB said:


> Yeah someone pointed out the bar earlier here or I'd have never seen it. The "wedge" still means nothing to me, as it just looks like a chunk of wood that's nothing we expect to see just lying there.


That's quite possible. We may never know, given that the OP has yet to respond to his single post on this site.


old CB said:


> "I'll take untrained tree-cutting for $300, Alex."


That's for sure.


----------



## North by Northwest (Jun 3, 2020)

Mad Professor said:


> What no face cut?
> 
> A lb of black powder or tannerite.


Apparently not lol.


----------



## North by Northwest (Jun 3, 2020)

Bearcreek said:


> That's quite possible. We may never know, given that the OP has yet to respond to his single post on this site.
> That's for sure.


yep , the untrained arborist for 300 has left the county !


----------

